# Big red letters: ERROR - Need help



## marfalni (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi,

My brand new Asus N56VM-AB71 with Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit won't boot.

When i try to turn it on a cmd window opens and ofter a couple of minutes i get a white screen with big red letters saying ERROR.

At the top i can read: "BCDEdit display order default meet error!!"

I've tried to fix this problem with my Windows 7 Installation DVD but automatic repair won't work.

I've also tried some cmd lines:

Bootrec commands can't find any Windows Instalaltion
Diskpart List Disk shows: "there are no fixed disks to show"
I'm really desperate trying to fix this, i used me notebook for 2 weeks only and it cost me 900 dollars.

Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

I wouldn't try to fix it. It should be under warranty and returned to where you bought it as it's less than three weeks old. Let them replace it.


----------



## marfalni (Nov 20, 2012)

That was my first option but I bought it through Amazon USA and I live in Argentina. There's no local service in my country. They tell me I have to send it I America to fix it and that's to expensive. Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

If necessary you can reinstall Windows. You can even try an "update" install over itself.


----------



## marfalni (Nov 20, 2012)

I've tried that but my drive doesn't appear in the list o select and reinstall Windows.
Chkdsk says everything's ok but Diskpart List Disk says there's no HDD


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry; I did not read your initial post closely enough. 

Maybe the hard drive is loose--check that the data/power connections are secure.


----------



## marfalni (Nov 20, 2012)

I took it off and put it back and the problem continues. I think that there are 2 possible causes:
1) Some weird problem with the booting files
2) My HDD is dead for unknown reason


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

You ignored my thread. At two weeks old, why are you not returning it?


----------



## marfalni (Nov 20, 2012)

I answered:
"That was my first option but I bought it through Amazon USA and I live in Argentina. There's no local service in my country. They tell me I have to send it I America to fix it and that's to expensive. Thanks."


----------



## mel8again (Jul 7, 2008)

Sorry, I don't know how I missed the post. At two weeks perhaps the store that sold it to you should take it back.


----------



## marfalni (Nov 20, 2012)

I bought it at Amazon USA and I live in Argentina, that won't work


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Anything you buy in US is returnable. Phone Amazon and ask them what to do. They will tell you if it is returnable or not. Sometimes it is easier just to get a refund than an exchange- ask Amazon about that.


----------



## marfalni (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll try to explain it for the last time, returning/warranty is NOT AN OPTION because I live in South America. I need some technical advice to try to figure out what's the problem and how to fix it, thank you.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Looks like you just may need to take to a Tech shop and have them have a look at it. It is impossible for us to see what is happening.

Your statement BIG RED letters means nothing to me, I have NOT ever seen such a error.

Remember that some machines sold in the US were NOT designed to run outside of the US, and in a lot of cases it is illegal to sell them out of the US.


----------



## marfalni (Nov 20, 2012)

I've described the problem with some other technical details along with the common ERROR sign. The problem is Windows boot files or HDD related for what I understand. I'm trying to get technical advise from other people to figure it out.
Your last paragraph is totally absurd and non related with this thread.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

From http://www.amazon.com/N56VM-AB71-Full-HD-1080P-15-6-Inch-Laptop/dp/B008HDOEG8


> Warranty & Support
> Amazon.com Return Policy: You may return any new computer purchased from Amazon.com that is "dead on arrival," arrives in damaged condition, or is still in unopened boxes, for a full refund within 30 days of purchase.


So at least call them, they did ship it to you in SA, right?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

I believe that Amazon will not have different policies for customers who are in the US and those that are from somewhere else. You bought it from them, and they will look after you.


----------

